
ShowHN: Instantga.me - Endless browser games - bobrenjc93
http://www.instantga.me/?ref=HN
======
seszett
The very first game I got (multitasking) started out interesting, and then at
one point asked me to use the WASD keys.

I'm sure I'm part of an irrelevant minority, but it always bothers me when
it's just assumed I can use these keys, when I'm actually not on a QWERTY
keyboard (and not anything fancy like Dvorak either, just an AZERTY).
Especially since I had already engaged some time in the game, only to be
forced to fail later.

------
dom96
Very nice, but please remove the confirmation for leaving the page. It's
really annoying.

~~~
Xeoncross
Or add a toggle switch somewhere for people that would like it

------
ronilan
So like the top bar has three buttons. The f, that's Facebook for sharing with
your friends. The bird, it's Twitter, for tweeting to the public. And the +?
that's Google+, where Circles make it easy to share the right things with the
right people, just like in real life. Yay. Click. Oops. Nope. The + is to add
a game. Ok. Link sent...
[http://www.ronilan.com/bugsweeper/](http://www.ronilan.com/bugsweeper/) ;)

------
mkenyon
Nice. I've really missed stupid/short games like these.

Most Flash games have a separate instruction box for what keys to press. Any
way to add this?

~~~
bobrenjc93
Yup, this is definitely one of the features I'd like to add in next!

------
jawerty
This is great. I usually use Stumbleupon for this which gives me games of any
genre (other than simple fun games like these) which can be a pain sometimes.
I commend you good sir.

------
tehwebguy
This is cool, but it preloads the "next" game and often an ad starts playing
right away, which is super annoying.

~~~
rileyjshaw
Or the title music for the next game...

------
curiousAl
RIP Productivity, Thou shalt be missed.

------
snake_plissken
Heh did anyone else take like 14 rounds to figure out that you're supposed to
go through hole(s) in the shape and not around it...?

[http://www.instantga.me/#1896056791](http://www.instantga.me/#1896056791)

------
xivzgrev
I played the bomb game - love the squeaky voices. Because their voices are so
weak but short-lasting, I feel superior but not awful. Nice subtle
psychological manipulation for increased engagement :).

------
dungwiz
Really nicely done. Great work guys.

------
artursapek
Nice Bob! This is way better than your last project!

